# Incident email



## Strongestlink360 (Feb 26, 2017)

"Hi Daniel,

We are investigating a report from a rider on one of your recent trips. Your account has been placed on hold while we look into this report.

Please note that this investigation can only be completed by a member of our Incident Response Team and *cannot* be handled at a Greenlight Hub location.

Thank you for your patience while we look into this matter. You should expect to hear from a member of our team soon. If you have any information that you think would be helpful at this time, please let us know."

I'm seriously panicking right now. I drive Uber and Lyft full time and this is something I don't need right now. Anyone know what I can do?


----------



## Jake Dome (Jan 26, 2017)

What is the incident about? What are they claiming happened?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Strongestlink360 said:


> "Hi Daniel,
> 
> We are investigating a report from a rider on one of your recent trips. Your account has been placed on hold while we look into this report.
> 
> ...


Did you have any incidents with a passenger? Disagreement?


----------



## Strongestlink360 (Feb 26, 2017)

I had a rider that requested me for a pool, he wanted to get in the front seat, he open my front passenger door, I told him backseat please. He asked why, I told him I only allow front seat drivers for parties of 3 or more. It's a safety reason for me. He said this is a Pool, I told him no one else is in here and there is no other requests, I politely said please back seat. He started getting angrier that I said no to him coming in the front, For my safety I drove away.

That is the only incident that I can think of. The last time someone was in my front seat with no other passengers, he was messing with my radio and messing with my phone which was so not cool.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Strongestlink360 said:


> I had a rider that requested me for a pool, he wanted to get in the front seat, he open my front passenger door, I told him backseat please. He asked why, I told him I only allow front seat drivers for parties of 3 or more. It's a safety reason for me. He said this is a Pool, I told him no one else is in here and there is no other requests, I politely said please back seat. He started getting angrier that I said no to him coming in the front, For my safety I drove away.
> 
> That is the only incident that I can think of. The last time someone was in my front seat with no other passengers, he was messing with my radio and messing with my phone which was so not cool.


If that incident is within the last day then that pax probably complained. He probably alleged a safety issue.


----------



## Strongestlink360 (Feb 26, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> If that incident is within the last day then that pax probably complained. He probably alleged a safety issue.


Pardon my ignorance but what does pax mean?

If he did, what can I do? I told them I feared for my safety.


----------



## Darkhawk (Feb 8, 2017)

Strongestlink360 said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what does pax mean?
> 
> If he did, what can I do? I told them I feared for my safety.


Pax is a term used for Passengers.

You'll probably get told you will be reactivated but that you'll have to offer your front seat, your personal preference or not they don't care and are paying you for those available seats. You can make your own decisions on what you want to do in your vehicle but prepare yourself for a similar response.


----------



## Strongestlink360 (Feb 26, 2017)

Darkhawk said:


> Pax is a term used for Passengers.
> 
> You'll probably get told you will be reactivated but that you'll have to offer your front seat, your personal preference or not they don't care and are paying you for those available seats. You can make your own decisions on what you want to do in your vehicle but prepare yourself for a similar response.


 Do you by chance know how long it takes for the incident response team to restore my account ?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Strongestlink360 said:


> ...I'm seriously panicking right now. I drive Uber and Lyft full time and this is something I don't need right now. Anyone know what I can do?


Whenever Uber contacts a driver about anything, its essential to respond immediately.If Uber had not already deactivated then they would soon, just to get your attention. This contact will determine if you get reactivated, so be "on your toes". I first make Uber specify what incident they are interested in discussing. Otherwise, you may be inadvertently and unnecessarily admitting to an additional TOS violation. Then I begin with something like "That happened a few days ago. Please give me a minute to recall." So, I have a chance to collect my thoughts and decide on the best response. After which, if a cop was involved then I'll continue with "The cop and I had a friendly conversation and he saw no reason to take any further action." Simple and contains nothing that Uber can consider negative. If questioned further then I'll continue with the same story I told the cop, in the unlikely event that there is a way for Uber to verify. If there was no cop then come up with an explanation for every incident that you feel may come up. The more prepared you are, the better. If you satisfy the Uber contact, which is not that hard because they want more drivers on the road, then you should be reactivated in less than 24 hours.


----------



## Strongestlink360 (Feb 26, 2017)

Maven said:


> Whenever Uber contacts a driver about anything, its essential to respond immediately.If Uber had not already deactivated then they would soon, just to get your attention. This contact will determine if you get reactivated, so be "on your toes". I first make Uber specify what incident they are interested in discussing. Otherwise, you may be inadvertently and unnecessarily admitting to an additional TOS violation. Then I begin with something like "That happened a few days ago. Please give me a minute to recall." So, I have a chance to collect my thoughts and decide on the best response. After which, if a cop was involved then I'll continue with "The cop and I had a friendly conversation and he saw no reason to take any further action." Simple and contains nothing that Uber can consider negative. If questioned further then I'll continue with the same story I told the cop, in the unlikely event that there is a way for Uber to verify. If there was no cop then come up with an explanation for every incident that you feel may come up. The more prepared you are, the better. If you satisfy the Uber contact, which is not that hard because they want more drivers on the road, then you should be reactivated in less than 24 hours.


 I explained the details of the incident with that rider in a " Report a serious behavior" option. I explained everything immediately as soon as I canceled the trip. So they know that situation already. I don't believe I screwed myself by telling them that after the issue that happened. If that does end up happening, that really sucks!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Strongestlink360 said:


> I explained the details of the incident with that rider in a " Report a serious behavior" option. I explained everything immediately as soon as I canceled the trip. So they know that situation already. I don't believe I screwed myself by telling them that after the issue that happened. If that does end up happening, that really sucks!


It's possible that the rider (pax) felt that you discriminated against their race, religion, etc...by not letting them in the front. In any event, going forward, put a jacket or something else on your front seat. I have noticed that people look to the front seat, see my jacket and then just go to the back seat. I've had a few riders that insist on the front seat and I just agree to it. Only one of those riders smelled.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> It's possible that the rider (pax) felt that you discriminated against their race, religion, etc...by not letting them in the front. In any event, going forward, put a jacket or something else on your front seat. I have noticed that people look to the front seat, see my jacket and then just go to the back seat. I've had a few riders that insist on the front seat and I just agree to it. Only one of those riders smelled.


Yeah, put a big box on the seat.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

circle1 said:


> Yeah, put a big box on the seat.


Why stop there? If something obviously wet, sticky and disgusting is on your front seat then hardly anyone will even ask to sit there. If there are 4 riders then let them all squeeze into the back. Who cares if you get lower ratings and more "Unclean car" complaints? 

P.S. I find that people who sit in front when there are less than 4 passengers usually want to talk. This often makes the ride more interesting, enjoyable and seem to go faster for me.


----------



## Jake Dome (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm with Maven. I like when they sit in the front. It seems more personable and I don't feel like their chauffeur.


----------



## Darkhawk (Feb 8, 2017)

Maven said:


> I'm with Maven. I like when they sit in the front. It seems more personable and I don't feel like their chauffeur.


Yeah +1 there, I'd assume that safety wise you'd be more aware of what a passenger is doing next to you than behind you. But I do enjoy when the passengers are friendly!


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

My opinion of front seat pax doesn't matter here because it's your car and your preferences. You're not being unreasonable and you're not being discriminatory; you set the same standard for everyone. Besides, this has to be more than a snit over front seat v back seat.

I like the way they deactivate you first instead of investigating first. That seems excessive unless the pax is claiming you touched them, threatened them or did something really out of line. I wonder if a pax lied and got you deactivated if you could sue them for libel and lost income? That would be fun.

Incidents like that would make me wish for a pit bull to carry in the front seat. "That's his favorite spot but you can sit there if you can make him move."


----------



## Jon E (Feb 15, 2017)

Be proactive when any issue arises. Have your issue logged with uber before pax. I did this last night with a pax that got in, trip started at 2 am and she wanted me to take her 3 miles to Taco Bell, wait for her and then bring her back. Bars just closed and huge was taking off. I told her I won't wait for her. She got mad, I asked her to get out and took 2 minutes to cancel ride and let Uber know I had an issue with PAX. Today I received an email from Uber saying trip fee of $4.70 has been deducted, but no other issues. Losing $4.70 to free up the golden surge hour was worth the price.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I am a gut reaction kind of person. Most of the time I prefer the passenger to sit in the back unless it's a fourth person that Pastor have that Ford seat, or if the three passengers are taller or larger people. That's only reasonable. Other than that, if someone asks to sit in the front seat, where I usually do keep a few things up there with me it's pretty much whatever my gut tells me. If I catch a halfway decent vibe off the person, sure. I'll move my stuff to the back seat and let them sit up front. If not I kind of indicate the stuff that's on the seat and ask if the back seat is actually a problem.

So far, I haven't had an issue with it. Mind you, most taxis would insist that any available seats in the back are taking up before any passenger can sit in the front, as well. This is not news to anyone.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Strongestlink360 said:


> I had a rider that requested me for a pool, he wanted to get in the front seat, he open my front passenger door, I told him backseat please. He asked why, I told him I only allow front seat drivers for parties of 3 or more. It's a safety reason for me. He said this is a Pool, I told him no one else is in here and there is no other requests, I politely said please back seat. He started getting angrier that I said no to him coming in the front, For my safety I drove away.
> 
> That is the only incident that I can think of. The last time someone was in my front seat with no other passengers, he was messing with my radio and messing with my phone which was so not cool.


And let me guess, you didn't report it right away.

They will take his word over yours in whatever he claims if you didn't.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Jon E said:


> Be proactive when any issue arises. Have your issue logged with uber before pax. I did this last night with a pax that got in, trip started at 2 am and she wanted me to take her 3 miles to Taco Bell, wait for her and then bring her back. Bars just closed and huge was taking off. I told her I won't wait for her. She got mad, I asked her to get out and took 2 minutes to cancel ride and let Uber know I had an issue with PAX. Today I received an email from Uber saying trip fee of $4.70 has been deducted, but no other issues. Losing $4.70 to free up the golden surge hour was worth the price.


It's really sad. People think we're cabs but without the "official" paint job. So we're fancy-style gypsy cabs then?


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Strongestlink360 said:


> "Hi Daniel,
> 
> We are investigating a report from a rider on one of your recent trips. Your account has been placed on hold while we look into this report.
> 
> ...


Read somewhere recently a top 10 list of Uber driver complaints and the #1 complaint if memory serves me, was passengers sitting in the front seat. I must be odd because it's my preference they sit in the front seat. It's easier to engage with them and I can read their body language better. If a pax sits behind me, then it's almost impossible to see them at all and if it's at night,, would never know if I had them again. Try to remember faces so if they are a repeat customer I can quickly acknowledge that when they get in the car.

But the caveat is if you get a freakish passenger, then you're stuck with them right beside you. But in over 4,000 trips, have only had 3 of those where I regretted the pax in the front, so I am very lucky.


----------



## Dragonetti (Feb 16, 2017)

If I ever have an issue with a PAX - I always send a comment to Uber. Last evening 6pm!!, a couple gets in, the man is piss drunk. He starts burping, which I thought he was going to toss his shit. I grab a barg bag and hand it to the female, she said, "He is OK." I said, "just being prepared.." Luckly it was a short ride...3 miles but as soon as we arrive...he is OUT!! She gets out of the car and says she will get someone to help. I get out...open the door, wake the dude up and he finally gets out. Before he moves, I am out of there. I reported to the details to Uber and got a "Thank you, you trip has been noted." CYA on every trip!


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

I think you said you did report this incident right after it happened to explain you cancellation. That's good. But I think the CSR's don't know from one to the next who's done what. When you get contacted by "investigator" tell them they should know that you reported it right away because they probably don't know that.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Strongestlink360 said:


> I explained the details of the incident with that rider in a " Report a serious behavior" option. I explained everything immediately as soon as I canceled the trip. So they know that situation already. I don't believe I screwed myself by telling them that after the issue that happened. If that does end up happening, that really sucks!


Get use to it and if you should not be dependent on UBER for income because you can be deactivated at the drop of the hat. This is why driver's need some sort of collective bargaining agreement. A pax makes a complaint or there is a report of an incident, first thing UBER will do is suspend your account. They immediately assume the complaint has validity, and you will never know who the person is making the complaint. By the time you finally hear about it, the decision is already made to delete you. Truth be told, its a lot easier for UBER just to delete the driver off the platform then to "Investigate" the complaint. That is why when you read in the media about any type of dispute with UBER 99.9% of the time the story ends with " We apologized to the PAX and deleted the driver from the platform." Even if the driver is completely in the right. Occasionally though if the deleted driver is someone that has resources and if they fight the decision ie; hire a lawyer etc UBER is just a quick to "reinstate" them.

Its a crazy situation as I cannot think of job or occupation where you can be dismissed so easily. This is why UBER fights tooth and nail against any unionization efforts.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

rickasmith98 said:


> Read somewhere recently a top 10 list of Uber driver complaints and the #1 complaint if memory serves me, was passengers sitting in the front seat. I must be odd because it's my preference they sit in the front seat. It's easier to engage with them and I can read their body language better. If a pax sits behind me, then it's almost impossible to see them at all and if it's at night,, would never know if I had them again. Try to remember faces so if they are a repeat customer I can quickly acknowledge that when they get in the car.
> 
> But the caveat is if you get a freakish passenger, then you're stuck with them right beside you. But in over 4,000 trips, have only had 3 of those where I regretted the pax in the front, so I am very lucky.


Yikes what happened that you considered those pax freakish? And did you report them and want them unmatched for future trips?


----------



## Drago619 (Nov 3, 2015)

i dont get the issue here...the rider requested pool and being solo was doing the proper thing by trying to sit up front and leaving the back seat open for a possible connect of a couple...this is actually a legitimate complaint by the rider and im guessing your gonna be doing just lyft full time..till one of your lyft riders complains about the same thing.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Drago619 said:


> i dont get the issue here...the rider requested pool and being solo was doing the proper thing by trying to sit up front and leaving the back seat open for a possible connect of a couple...this is actually a legitimate complaint by the rider and im guessing your gonna be doing just lyft full time..till one of your lyft riders complains about the same thing.


Yikes lyft passengers almost always sit up front! This guy is screwed, he better learn to enjoy having pax upfront asap. I don't mind it as long as the person isn't fat, stinky or annoying. Most are really cool and chill.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Strongestlink360 said:


> "Hi Daniel,
> 
> We are investigating a report from a rider on one of your recent trips. Your account has been placed on hold while we look into this report.
> 
> ...


Any word? Typically they make you sweat it out a few days... When you get contacted Tell them you have a dash cam and can send him the footage. (If you don't have one get one. Also bluff say you have one. I've never been asked to send video)



Drago619 said:


> i dont get the issue here...the rider requested pool and being solo was doing the proper thing by trying to sit up front and leaving the back seat open for a possible connect of a couple...this is actually a legitimate complaint by the rider and im guessing your gonna be doing just lyft full time..till one of your lyft riders complains about the same thing.





iUBERdc said:


> Yikes lyft passengers almost always sit up front! This guy is screwed, he better learn to enjoy having pax upfront asap. I don't mind it as long as the person isn't fat, stinky or annoying. Most are really cool and chill.


Well don't have to let people sit up front unless you don't have room in the back... ex 4 riders. Regardless, if the rider gets angry for any reason and makespecially the driver feel uncomfortable we not only can, but should cancel.

It's standard protocol to temporarily suspend a drivers account when there is a "serious issues" reported. They have to, imagine the backlash is you reported a drunk uber driver and they waited until they investigated to suspend his account. Then this drunk uber drivers kill a carload of people.

It sucks that somepeople lie and make BS reports but ...


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> Yikes what happened that you considered those pax freakish? And did you report them and want them unmatched for future trips?


Yes, I did contact uber and asked not to be paired with them again...But I do rate them 5 right after trip but change it to a '1' about 2 weeks out. Hopefully, they may have completed their rating of me and although they can technically change it, hoping they won't or don't realize they can. Because if they suspect I have given them a bad rating, pay back is super hell.

Gosh, I could write a book on the three that I was referring to....but the first one i had, was a community college student. Seemed nice enough for the first few seconds, then she turned into crazy. She thought cause she had an Uber she owned my car and started adjusting all the controls and especially the radio. She started talking about sex and was very inappropriate. Then she insisted I pair my bluetooth car system to her phone for a freaking 10 mile trip. Her music was filled with racial slurs and I was not comfortable listening to it. Didn't think that ride would ever end. LAter I had some passengers who were teachers and was telling them about it cause they asked for my "craziest uber story". They had a behavorial health term for her condition (besides crazy) but I can't recall the condition. Think the PAX didn't have social boundaries...Really felt sorry for her even though she was aggravating as hell!


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

First off, if that's the reason, i find that to be kind of petty. 
I mean who cares, as long as i get a comfortable seat and get from point A to point B without any issues.

On the other hand, saftey issues because somebody sat in the front seat ??? Wtf ? Who gives a $#!+ Where they sit ? 

Do you make your family / friends sit in tge back seat too ? Lol

Goofy.


----------



## JimPimmers (Feb 17, 2017)

In the days when I drove my local taxi I actually didn't mind if people sat up front. It usually resulted in a nice conversation and if was a longer trip it made it seem like it went a lot faster. We did drive in mostly nice areas with a ton of regulars so that could also be why I didn't have much of an issue. Plus, I always felt if somebody was going to try and do something it would more likely be from the back and not from right next to you.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

It's safer for them up front. Don't believe me? Take a self defense course that simulates in-car attacks or issues, and see which you prefer afterwards.

It's your car, your rules, respect that, but your logic is flawed.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

rickasmith98 said:


> Yes, I did contact uber and asked not to be paired with them again...But I do rate them 5 right after trip but change it to a '1' about 2 weeks out. Hopefully, they may have completed their rating of me and although they can technically change it, hoping they won't or don't realize they can. Because if they suspect I have given them a bad rating, pay back is super hell.
> 
> Gosh, I could write a book on the three that I was referring to....but the first one i had, was a community college student. Seemed nice enough for the first few seconds, then she turned into crazy. She thought cause she had an Uber she owned my car and started adjusting all the controls and especially the radio. She started talking about sex and was very inappropriate. Then she insisted I pair my bluetooth car system to her phone for a freaking 10 mile trip. Her music was filled with racial slurs and I was not comfortable listening to it. Didn't think that ride would ever end. LAter I had some passengers who were teachers and was telling them about it cause they asked for my "craziest uber story". They had a behavorial health term for her condition (besides crazy) but I can't recall the condition. Think the PAX didn't have social boundaries...Really felt sorry for her even though she was aggravating as hell!


What race was this chick?


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> What race was this chick?


I have had assholes of all races, let me promise you.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

rickasmith98 said:


> I have had assholes of all races, let me promise you.


So black, then?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

circle1 said:


> It's really sad. People think we're cabs but without the "official" paint job. So we're fancy-style gypsy cabs then?


http://www.dictionary.com/browse/gypsy-cab
noun
1.
a taxicab that is licensed only to pick up passengers on call bytelephone, but that often illegally seeks passengers on the street.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illegal_taxicab_operation

*Illegal taxicabs*, sometimes known as *gypsy cabs*[nb 1], are taxicabs and other for-hire vehicles that are not duly licensed or permitted by the jurisdiction in which they operate.

Yes your a *********. Congratulations, your beaded seat cover and bowler cap are in the next room!

By every definition i can find uber has been or is a ********* service. (it still is in orlando for most drivers)


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

swingset said:


> So black, then?


Really don't think race is an issue here. Let me just say that in over 2,000 trips, there are only 4 riders that I contacted Uber and asked not to be paired with again. Three are white and one is black.


----------

